# Hay Market forecast



## INDX (Aug 15, 2017)

What would you do if you could glimpse the future of the alfalfa hay market? What if in 2008 you knew the market was going to crash, or at least had some idea it was coming? We personally lost a lot of money in 2008 and again in 2015. Which is why we implemented the same technology that has been used in the stock market since 1990. Machine learning or predictive analytics. attached is a link to a video explaining this. Please let us know what you think.

Thank you for your time

Brandon Fish






www.indx.ag


----------

